

Wozad just launched in beta, looks like a valid Adsense Killer - jjfarren-
http://www.wozad.com/

======
curiousgeorge
One Suggestion:

You want people to have positive feelings about your company (you are putting
a lot of work into it in order to help people, right?) so drop the negative
advertising. Figure out ways to differentiate and complement others so that
people who use and like other services don't feel personally threatened by
your advertising.

Even if it is really obvious you are competing with someone, don't say it that
out loud, since you are likely to fork into a different business model from
them as you grow and find your own niche. Playing nicely with others will get
you more positive buzz from the community, and you'll be perceived as a better
partner by others if you play nicely.:

"Adsense for X, Wozad for Y".

Also, if you want to fight Google head on you're likely to lose. Better to
find a niche, start making money and use that to improve your service.

~~~
curiousgeorge
Also, fix your email. I just sent feedback to customer-support@wozad.com
and...

"Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the recipient
domain. We recommend contacting the other email provider for further
information about the cause of this error. The error that the other server
returned was: 550 550-5.1.1 The email account that you tried to reach does not
exist."

~~~
jjfarren-
Thanks for your feedback George, the email problem is fixed. We did put a lot
of efforts in this startup and our resources are very limited, both in
financial and human resources terms. Perfection at the moment it's well beyond
us. We mentioned the big Google with the intention to create some buzz and
focus on the similarities between the two systems. Similarities that anybody
can observe. Anyway your point of view makes perfect sense and your feedback
has extreme value for us, again sincere Thanks.

------
rw
Well adsense and wozad both do not work without Javascript...

------
drusenko
it's broken: <http://publishers.wozad.com/signup_confirm.php>, the link that
the confirmation email points me to, doesn't exist.

~~~
jjfarren-
I can sign up succesfully, it seems it's fixed.

~~~
icey
It's your site. I'd imagine _you_ are able to sign up successfully.

------
ex1st3nc3
It's a great idea, i think we'll hear about them in the future...

